# Satellite TV



## Caraveller (Dec 18, 2011)

HI All, I know this will sound a bit couch-potato-ish as there are so many outdoor activities in Phils but I do love watching sport F1,MotoGP,Football,rugby etc. are there any satellite providers in Phils that you can subscribe to and get Aus or Brit TV? (Sky Sports). I´ve researched using a slingbox but that depends on a remote receiver in another country continually working properly and needs a reliable broadband service in Phils!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha. Anyone with any advice on the subject apart from "get a life" I know! I know! but I just want to watch a bit of sport now and then.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy, There is more than one provider in the country I think. What part of paradise will or do you call home? A friend close to Angeles uses a satellite system called "Signal." Seems to work well for him but I don't know the number or type of channels he gets or how much per month. Depending on where you drop anchor here, you should find Auzzie and or English sports bars for the games. They would also have info or ideas on what companies to use to get games on home TV. Hey, nothing wrong with kicking back being a couch potato when there are good games on...


----------



## Caraveller (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Gene and Viol for the reply, looked up one of those sports bars "Howzat" in Makati, I´m currently resident in Portugal (tri-national Brit/Irish/Portuguese --- it´s complicated!!! ha,ha) but presently working between Moçambique and Malawi but with plans to retire to the philippines hopefully towards the end of this year, known my Filipina lady for almost 5 years now and she´s originally from Mindanão but would never go back there to live so it´s probably an apartment in Makati and another bolt-hole on the coast somewhere, quiet but not isolated and most importantly safe and secure? any recommendations appreciated.


----------

